# Biggest Pacman/Horned frog poop ever!!



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

I love these frogs so much that i regularly watch videos off them. Then i discovered this and it really shocked me. It really is huge and has to be seen to be believed.

YouTube - Biggest Ornate poop EVER!!!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Lovely :lol2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

No my Isabella Custard did a bigger one than that :lol2::lol2:


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

It looks so painful. Like the guy filming said she may need stitches


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That
is
mental.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

My axolotl did a huge poo yesterday,I was nearly sick :lol2:


----------



## Cat&Dean (Jun 21, 2009)

OMG!!!! How big do whites poo's get when they r adult size?? :lol2:
Just got my first today and that vid has me slightly curious!!! :blush:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

oh my word! my eyes are watering for the poor froggie. I bet he knows what childbirth feels like now


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

What is the average size of horned frog pooh? The size of rabbit pooh?


----------



## Cat&Dean (Jun 21, 2009)

is it the length of a piece of string then lol


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you guys get annoyed by threads like these? I know they are silly but i really like these kind of threads.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Whites do whoppers :lol2:


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

I can't see the video as I'm at work, but they can do massive poos.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

im staying well clear of horned's if their poos are bigger than mine. thats mental


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh god that is huge!! What is the average size?


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

I would say that was one of his biggest poos. Average size is a wee bit smaller, but still pretty massive compared to the size of them.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

thats a BEAST!!! made my eyes water :lol2:


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Punchfish, Why does that poo like VERY like a finger????
You done some one over?? 

:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

go ahead and post. We all know what comes out the other end, but can seem quite a shock for new owners! I think threads like this ARE important for new comers to the hobby, plus we have a giggle too and can all join in too


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

agreendream said:


> Punchfish, Why does that poo like VERY like a finger????
> You done some one over??
> 
> :lol2:


Haha, I think it would take a fair while and to feed a human to a horned frog.

Must say that is just after a mouse so is pinker than usual. Its normally a dark brown colour.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Shows how childish i am you saw a finger...i saw a penis


----------



## Sid crock (Apr 10, 2010)

Thats what happens when you feed mice!


----------

